# How accurate is the nub theory? Sonographer said boy at 12 weeks?



## honey915

I'm not sure whether this is the best place to post but thought that over on gender prediction there'd be alot of ladies who agree with the nub theory so I may not get an accurate answer. Really upset as we wanted a surprise this time. I'd secretly rather have a daughter again but was told this was a boy by the sonographer and that it was hard to miss. It was really sticking up and she was showing us. I thought... Are you even allowed to say yet? She is an experienced sonographer so I'm really annoyed that she believes in the nub theory and felt it necessary to wreck our surprise.. I hadn't bargained on being told what the gender was this early!! Really annoyed! Totally gutted. And now I'm pretty adamant it's a boy too so surprise is ruined and my hope for another girl is lost already and so early on! Don't know whether to find out at 20 weeks for sure now so I can prepare myself for the inevitable


----------



## Poppy84

I have seen plenty of people have their 12 weeks scan guesses wrong on here. Things can still change a lot at 12 weeks and I believe the nub theory isn't 100% accurate anyway. I've had all boy guesses on this website and all girl guesses on another website. A lot of them from people who claim to know what they are talking about. 
You are not out the running for a girl. It was very naughty and unprofessional of the sonographer to say that and you should complain so it doesn't happen to anyone else.


----------



## kat132

everyone thought girl with the nub on my baby but he is in fact a boy! I dont think nub or skull theory is accurate at all. Same goes for symptoms. I have felt so good with this pregnancy, felt awful with my past 2, look really well, a lot smaller than i was with my other 2 boys yet its another boy. 

12 weeks it think is too early to tell 100%. There is always hope until you see the winky on the screen and to be honest you can miss it when its there, i know i have seen it 3 times. I really wanted a girl this time as this is my last baby but it obviously wasn't meant to be. I will have 3 beautiful boys to look after me :)


----------



## honey915

Aw Kat132. I feel your pain I wanted a girl so much and I have been so blessed with my little girl (DD was my third baby after two DS). It really is 50/50. I think we will still keep it a surprise at 20 weeks and I guess just be prepared that it probably will be another boy. I know once the baby is in my arms it won't matter. My second DS I cried for a week and sobbed when I found out he was a he! But when I held him I just instantly LOVED him so much. He really is a lovely little boy. 

Yes poppy. It was very unprofessional of her. My worry is just that as an experienced sonographer I feel she probably is correct. but who knows. We shall see in about 6 months!


----------



## MemmaJ

If you mean a potty shot (I just saw your post in the gender prediction forum), then at 12 weeks they're kind-of useless! Both genders have a protrusion between the legs at 12 weeks, which would be seen via a potty shot. 

NUB shot, however, as in side profile with a clear Nub - is pretty accurate. Did you get any nub shots..? 

I had a scan at 12+5 - there was a protrusion between the legs on the potty shot, and the sonographer (also experienced) said that it was too early to tell but she'd lean towards boy from what was 'there'. 
She didn't believe in the nub theory so wouldn't entertain it, but I did get some nub shots and the nub was clearly a girl one. 
The nub theory was right ;-)


----------



## honey915

MemmaJ said:


> If you mean a potty shot (I just saw your post in the gender prediction forum), then at 12 weeks they're kind-of useless! Both genders have a protrusion between the legs at 12 weeks, which would be seen via a potty shot.
> 
> NUB shot, however, as in side profile with a clear Nub - is pretty accurate. Did you get any nub shots..?
> 
> I had a scan at 12+5 - there was a protrusion between the legs on the potty shot, and the sonographer (also experienced) said that it was too early to tell but she'd lean towards boy from what was 'there'.
> She didn't believe in the nub theory so wouldn't entertain it, but I did get some nub shots and the nub was clearly a girl one.
> The nub theory was right ;-)

The only photo I got was of the potty shot and just the head but on the actual scan there was something pointing up quite onviously a willy! I asked if it was a willy and she said yes it was the angle of the dangle. It was vertical! I really wanted a girl but didn't expect to be this disappointed! Maybe because this is my last baby. I didn't expect to be dealing with gender disappointment at this stage of pregnancy!


----------



## honey915

aw1990 said:


> 'Im having the same issue, going by nub theory my baby is 110% boy and is so different to my girls scans ive had a much easier pregnancy so far too, after 4 girls everyone thinks I should be desperate for a boy.. but I'm not, I feel so guilty for feeling this way when I dont even know for sure, Its so hard!

I would love to have four girls. It would be heaven they are so lovely! However, if you've never had a boy you are missing out. They really are lovely. They adore their mummies more than anything! They really do. What will be will be for us both. Trust that it's the right thing to happen. Will you update when you have your anomoly?


----------



## WackyMumof2

We were told at 12 weeks with DS3 that he was a boy. Sonographer said she wasn't allowed to say but we told her it was all okay, just asked fora bit of fun to see how accurate they can be. She was only 60% accurate at the time. Not sure if she looked at nub or not though. 33 weeks I had an ultrasound (had them reguarly as I had GD) and yup. There it was in all it's glory. Needless to say, hubby was bummed. Lol.


----------



## sil

With DS2 I had more girl guesses and he was a boy. This pregnancy I had more boy guesses, and she was a girl. You never know!


----------



## 3boys

the nub theory is very accurate if done properly by 12+5 if the right shot is taken its over 97% accurate. Usually if its wrong its because someone was going off just 1 pic instead of a few or even better a video. If there was a significant angle then it probably is a boy but for all the rest like skull theory and going off symptoms they are not accurate at all. Im so sorry your surprise was ruined.


----------

